# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Τι πουλι είναι αυτο?

## Despoina

Γειαα σας!είμαι καινούργια εδώ!Θέλω βοήθειααα!
Γυριζοντας απ τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές βρήκα στο μπαλκόνι μου αυτό το πουλάκι.ηταν πιο μικρό αλλά σε 10 μερες έχει μεγαλώσει αρκετά οπότε πιθανόλογω πως έρχεται η μαμά του και το ταιζει.γενικα δεν πετάει ακόμα μόνο ανοίγει τα φτερά του.μια δυο φορες εχω δει να ερχονται περιστερια στο μπαλκονι..δεν έχω ιδέα όμως τι πουλι μπορεί να είναι.χεελπ

----------


## amastro

Περιστέρι είναι, καλά το υποψιάστηκες.

----------


## ggeorge

Φωτογραφια απο χωριο στη Λακωνια.

Περιστερι με μπλε ουρα; ειναι δυνατον;
Μου εκανε εντυπωση και ειπα να σας δειξω φωτογραφια. Ειναι πολλα.

Η ιδια φωτογραφια ειναι δυο φορες. Δε προλαβα να τραβηξω αλλες

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε τι ωραίο χρώμα ειναι αυτο?

----------


## k20actr.j

Η πρώτη φωτό είναι κυψένης πάγουρας,του δρόμου ..
Η 2η φωτό κάποιος άθλιος το έβαψε ...

----------

